# CERF numbers-what do they mean?



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Can someone shed some light on what the numbers and terminology of a CERF exam mean? ex( E1-Lens, punctate cataract )

I can't find any threads or info on the web. Thanks!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

E1 means that the Cataract*significance unknown


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Heather- does that mean there will be a cataract eventually? I see that soo much on OFA. Do you take dogs out of your program if you see that?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

"significance unknown" means no one really knows what will come of it. 

Unfortunately, the word "cataract" is quite a buzz word. It means something has been seen in the eye, but it does not necessarily mean the vision will be affected. An owner of a dog with a "cataract - significance unknown" should keep testing their dog each year to see if it changes in development.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

It just means that it is unknown. there are some breeders who will hold onto a dog that shows up with punctuate in the hopes that by their next exam it will have gone away. I on the other hand I will never keep and breed a dog that has ever shown the signs of punctuates. 

It is considered a "breeders option" weather or not if they want to breed the dog, as there is not enough info as to weather or not it is hereditary or not, and the dog should be checked regularly to see if there have been any changes or not. It may never even effect the dog with its ability to see. In my opinion thou, there are way to many other nice dogs with clean clear eyes that can be bred that I choose to weed these out.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks ladies-that really cleared it up for me!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good question, Beth. I learned something!


----------

